# 1962 Chevrolet Impala



## grampsstuff (Mar 18, 2017)

Gold build.


----------



## impcon (Jun 13, 2017)

That certainly is a clean build of a classic, timeless body design. Really nice - love the colour.


----------



## Atlas1121 (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful, great work. I've been wanting to get into model building again lately, it's been over 30 years since I built a model car. It would be very relaxing for me and I would want to take my time with it. Aside from the initial paint, airbrush and supplies investment, it's a relatively inexpensive hobby (which is yet another plus). The only problem is that mostly everything is pre-built/pre-painted these days and there doesn't seem to be nearly as much interest in it as there used to be when I was a boy. Most kids these days (I'm really sounding old now) are more about instant gratification and usually don't quite understand the satisfaction of putting time and energy into something like that. Unfortunately, as a result, many of the great hobby/model shops are gone from my area. I could always get the kits online, but I prefer going to a store and checking out the goodies first hand. At any rate, I'm planning to set up a modeling area in the basement after some work is done, and I hope that my models look as good as yours and the many other talented builders here.


----------



## stromberg97 (Jun 7, 2015)

grampsstuff said:


> Gold build.


'62 was a strange time for cars some '62 Chevys wore white walls with spinner wheel covers,mag wheels and black walls were starting to become a trend. Some got a forward rake,others got lowered all around. The times they were a changin'. Some liked the vinyl tops for the luxury cruiser look. Some had fender skirts,while others had slicks on the rear. Bench seats with auto shifters on the column.Buckets with floor shifters. It would take a fortune and much time to build every style of '62 Chevy that could be found in those days.Like your model,all were great.Your model brings back many memories.


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Very Very Nice build great detail great foil trim. 409?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Still looking great! :thumbsup:


----------

